# Just got a new knife



## Marvin (Nov 8, 2006)

My buddy just came back from the war and gave me a new knife. It is quite slick.
http://www.camillusknives.com/1mainframe.htm?history.shtml~main


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you have a link to the specific knife you have?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 8, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> Do you have a link to the specific knife you have?


Weird, I thought that was the link. but the address is the same for all the pictures...
it is the CQB by Bob Terzuola

maybe that link will work??


----------



## Marvin (Nov 8, 2006)

yeah the 2nd link works


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 8, 2006)

Marvin said:


> Weird, I thought that was the link. but the address is the same for all the pictures...
> it is the CQB by Bob Terzuola
> 
> maybe that link will work??



Nice -


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 9, 2006)

looks like a cool knife, I like the design.  Is the back of the blade sharpened or is that just a false edge?


----------



## Marvin (Nov 9, 2006)

False edge. I really like the knife it is very sturdy feeling


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 9, 2006)

Hell yea, Marvin. That's a very good knife, from what I understand. Do you by chance know how it would compare to a Tai Pan? (In construction quality, not the obvious tactical/design differences).


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice knife, I'll have to see how it fits my hand sometime.

Jeff


----------



## Marvin (Nov 9, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Hell yea, Marvin. That's a very good knife, from what I understand. Do you by chance know how it would compare to a Tai Pan? (In construction quality, not the obvious tactical/design differences).


Paul, I would say it is very close to a Tai Pan, very high quality.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------

